# Bank account



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

Good day all,
Is is possible to open a Bank Account in the US without a SS number and while living in the UK and if we could would it affect in any way our I130 process. 
Hubby has been approved by NVC and mine is waiting for approval from NVC. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Legally speaking, you do not require a SSN in order to open a bank account in the US, but individual bank policy can vary all over the place on this. Due to the "know your customer" rules, it's generally best if you can go in person to the bank to open an account, particularly if you have some "tricky" circumstance like this.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for your response, we are going on a short holiday in March so hubby had wondered about going to bank while there. My thoughts were to wait until everything was sorted and do it when we get the all clear.


----------



## thepaleguy1 (Feb 14, 2017)

I think they also usually ask you to provide address in US, so that may be an issue. If you will be opening it in USA (phisically) it is sometimes easier to open bank accounts in bank branches of student campuses. Those have a lot of internationals with temporary housing situation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sage said:


> Thanks for your response, we are going on a short holiday in March so hubby had wondered about going to bank while there. My thoughts were to wait until everything was sorted and do it when we get the all clear.


If you're going to be in the area in March, you may want to go into a bank and ask them. Generally speaking you will probably have better luck with a smaller local or regional bank. The big national banks tend to be the ones with the fussiest rules.

Depending on your type of visa, you may find that your employer or the area in which you'll be living has a credit union or some other alternative to the big banking system that could be easier to deal with on arrival. Use your March trip to gather information.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

HSBC let us open an account in the US while we were in the UK and did not have SS numbers. It had to be a premier account though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Read up on form W8. Speak with a branch manager not the go-for in the lobby. Smaller local banks have been my preference based on my experience with big ones as customer and employee.


----------



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

Many thanks to all who have replied - will do some looking and questioning while on holiday.


----------



## asolaf (Feb 26, 2017)

Go to wells fargo.
No need os SSN.


----------



## A. Fig Lee (Feb 26, 2017)

Most people says Bank of America opens accounts without SSN in most cases


----------

